# I think I came up with a really neat idea



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't know if this is original or not. It sure is something I invented/thought-up for me and it is definitely one of those :doh: V8 moments. 

Presently I am working on this pair of socks for my sister. I'm working the foot and this ball of yarn keeps getting tangled in the needles when I put it into my knit bag or the night. So I started tucking the ball into the leg of the sock, up at the cuff end (these are top down). Then the other day after I picked the ball up off the floor or the zillionth time I thought, hmmm I wonder. So I stuffed the ball back into the cuff with the working end of the yarn (this is a center pull ball) hanging out the top. It works GREAT! I no longer have to worry about this ball rolling around nor do I have to worry about it tangling in the needles when I store it in the bag. Problems solved :thumb::sing:

I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself, can you tell :teehee:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like that, Thank you!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oooooooooooo... GOOD idea !!!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I do that to hide the ball from the cat.

She can be most ANNOYING!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do you take the ball out when knitting, or since it's center pull, can you knit with the yarn in the cuff?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I take a plastic container (am using a coffee cannister right now), poke a smooth hole in the lid and thread the yarn through it. I settle the cannister in the chair beside me and never have to chase the ball or risk tangling. Hiding the ball completely is the only thing that keeps my cats away. Annoying is a very nice and polite way to describe my littlest cat.
http://www.joann.com/snapware-yarn-container-large-10-3-4-x6-/prd50680/


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'll have to remember that, I'm starting my first pair of socks at my lesson this afternoon.

emdeengee, I like your idea too. My problem isn't a cat, though, it's my husband! He likes to put his feet in my lap when we're sitting on the couch watching tv (when I knit and he watches tv, I should say) and keeps making messes out of my yarn.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I will knit with the ball tucked inside the sock.
It pulls out for normal use while I'm knitting.

But I never think to do this until the cat begins to carry my ball around the room.
And she never just carries it to the other side of the room but always insists on weaving a web in and out and through every chair and table in the room!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie I keep it tucked into the leg while I knit. The beauty of it is that you can walk around and knit and not have to worry about how to carry the ball. Some people use a wrist distaff to hold the yarn. And yes, I do knit and walk or stand sometimes. It would only work with top down socks though I think. But I bet anything with a cuff and a tube would work.

When I'm home and knitting I have both cats and dogs trying to see who can get the closest to me as I sit and knit, some are on me and some are smack up against me. Not having to worry about where the ball is in relation to the animals is a boon for me


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Marchie, can you take a couple pictures to show? I'm having a hard time visualizing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sure! Be back soon


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here you go Stef


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, that _is _clever! **

Like the sock, too! Happen to be a big fan of navy blue. 

I'm assuming you spun and dyed the yarn, too?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ha! Nope this is store bought yarn, it is from New Zealand and is a wool/possum blend. I don't like it, it feels and acts like cotton. The colors didn't come out, night time photo, the sock is actually grey and the heel and toe are purple. I'm not a fan of this pattern. But it's what my sister wanted. I'm about to finish them, just the toes left. I knit both socks at the same time, each sock has its own ball of yarn. It requires more needles but who can't use more needles. These needles I like a lot but I've broken several of them, they are bamboo.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat - and the photo sure helps me see what you're talking about.

Now to remember this once I get a sock going.


----------

